# What Kind of Snake is this?



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#1


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#2


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#3


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#4


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#5


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#6


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Some kids caught it and brought it into my lps.

We are not sure what kind of snake it is for sure,

just checking to see if anyone can tell me for sure.

Its about 13-15 inches long and very slender also very aggressive.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

well, im thinkin water snake


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

View attachment 57824
??????


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Its an Eastern Water snake nasty and they are common around pounds and man made water ponds :nod: P.S. it isn't venomous


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

give me a side face shot, ill be able to tell


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

well there not venomous, but they do have an anti cuagulent, which makes it hard for your blood to clot, making you bleed for a long time


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i'll tell u exactly what it is. spec-v was right but its full name is firebelly water snake. yeah they are really aggressive, they act like poisonus snakes but don't let em fool you. they also put out a nasty smell also. we find em all the time around my house in the summer time by the pond. my cat actually cought one last summer that was 2 feet long.

J-Rod


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Just to let everyone know I live in the northeast corner of Nebraska

just so you know where Im located


----------



## A-D-D (Feb 3, 2005)

northern water snake or just water snake,see them all the time,they get pretty big,like 5'+ and really thick with a much larger head then a equivalent(sp?) sized bullsnake.I snag them with a hula popper or jitterbug when I see them swimming in the water...really mean to.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> i'll tell u exactly what it is. spec-v was right but its full name is firebelly water snake. yeah they are really aggressive, they act like poisonus snakes but don't let em fool you. they also put out a nasty smell also. we find em all the time around my house in the summer time by the pond. my cat actually cought one last summer that was 2 feet long.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]985095[/snapback]​


dont see any info on a firebelly water snake

also the head on this snake is longer than the ones in the pics of northern water snakes


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Any daytime p furyers have an idea of what it is?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Its a Northern Water snake- Nerodia sipedon sipedon.
Good Luck...

"and is Redbelly Water snake not FIREbelly"-Nerodia erythrogaster erythrogaster


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Feed it to the P's!!!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Carnivoro said:


> Its a Northern Water snake- Nerodia sipedon sipedon.
> Good Luck...
> 
> "and is Redbelly Water snake not FIREbelly"-Nerodia erythrogaster erythrogaster
> [snapback]986088[/snapback]​


emmm, a red belly water snake looks complety different then what i was tlaking about, i have been catcing these snakes for plenty of years, i think i know what im talking about.

J-Rod


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> Carnivoro said:
> 
> 
> > Its a Northern Water snake- Nerodia sipedon sipedon.
> ...


Nice,i never heard of them before, Do you have pics of them ??? or the sci.name?

Carnivoro


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

i dont know but it looks pretty mean and nasty to me. i wouldnt play around with it.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

dammit i can't find a thing on them, i think it is just another name for a brown snake. casue whne they are babies their bellies are red with yellow and when they become adults it slowly fades.

J-Rod


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Absolutely N. sipedon

"Firebellies" is not a common name I've ever heard for North American members of this genus. N. fasciata and sipedon can have red markings but I agree with Carnivoro, N. erythrogaster is your closest bet.


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

im thinking it could be a possible water snake ive seen one just like it at my pond out back


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I need to add this... ANYONE considering these as pets should know one thing: they are not aquatic, they only go in water to feed. Dont keep them in a wet environment, they'll get blisters and die.

Just keep a large water bowl. And know that they will get very messy and very stinky. Otherwise they are very cool snakes!









Also, NEVER EVER feed them goldfish. They will eventually die from neurological problems, it's very sad to see.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Well I would say that majority has it









Thanks for your help everybody


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

It almost looks like a copperhead


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice snake


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice Northern Water Snake. Their nasty temperment has always discouraged me from keeping one as a pet, or even trying to catch one in the wild.

It's a very impressive predator. I've seen them wrestling with surprisingly large fish that they've seized.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah I've seen that too, but the Diamondback watersnakes (N. rhombifer) really wrestle some huge prey, often catfish. I wouldn't advise watching once they get the fish on shore. I've bored the living crap out of myself watching how slow they eat (I guess to be careful with the spines).


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i cought one about 2 years back that was baout 2 feet long that had a huge lump in its stomach and when i cought it it spit out that huge lump that turned out to be a huge bullfrog. it was pretty gross, it looked like it was in there for awhile, was halfway digested.

J-Rod


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

nice


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

srry dude i cant see the pics


----------

